# Espn Gives Yao No Props Again???



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I cannot believe this is Yao's like tenth dominating game, the 3rd w/ a 30+10 dbl dbl and no one acknowleges his growth? ESPN's NBA fastbreak doesn't examine how Yao is giving the Rockets their push for the playoffs. But I'm listening to them talk about Ron Artest PPierce Kobe and Wade?

Yao had oh i dunno 38 10 5 1 but I guess its nothing special? This ridiculous, they talk about defense and nothing about how he shuts down the paint? 5 blks??? :curse: 

This truly is irritating as hell to me? Now that he's playing better and cannot be stopped, they're just ignoring him. :curse:


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

debarge said:


> I cannot believe this is Yao's like tenth dominating game, the 3rd w/ a 30+10 dbl dbl and no one acknowleges his growth? ESPN's NBA fastbreak doesn't examine how Yao is giving the Rockets their push for the playoffs. But I'm listening to them talk about Ron Artest PPierce Kobe and Wade?
> 
> Yao had oh i dunno 38 10 5 1 but I guess its nothing special? This ridiculous, they talk about defense and nothing about how he shuts down the paint? 5 blks??? :curse:
> 
> This truly is irritating as hell to me? Now that he's playing better and cannot be stopped, they're just ignoring him. :curse:


I am not going to defend ESPN in any way shape or form because I hate a number of their writers, their message boards, and especially Stephen A. Smith. 
However, I will say this. ESPN is a vehicle for entertainment. That is what sports ultimately is, entertainment. The guard-style acrobatics and last second shots draw far more attention than the grind-out defensive game that the Rockets play. It's a sad reality. But in the future, when we are in the Finals, ESPN will pay their dues. Mark my words.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I remember last year in the playoffs against the Mavs, in GAme 2, where Yao scored 33 points and was perfect from the field, ESPN did not show one highlight of Yao. Not one. It's typical. I'm no longer surprised. But I still get angry.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well ESPN just did a report "Read up on the key to Yao's recent success" but its an Insider report and i dont have access. So i cant see exactly whats said. Anyone got a summary of the story?

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/insider/news/story?page=intelligencereport/060308


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

every night i've seen them do their nba fastbreak allstars for the night(or whatever show that is on), i have still yet to see yao ming no matter how good his stats are.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

just wait till we win the championship then he'll get his props (if anyone doesnt know when this will be ill tell you, it will be at the end of the season :biggrin: )


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

ESPN probably doesn't get good reception up there on Brokeback Mountain. Come to think of it, they probably aren't even watching TV while they are up there.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ESPN Page 2 articles are much more entertain and accurate (in a parody way) than the actual analysis of the "experts"


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Atleast NBA TV talks about the rockets.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> every night i've seen them do their nba fastbreak allstars for the night(or whatever show that is on), i have still yet to see yao ming no matter how good his stats are.


See that's what I'm talking about? He is a 4x AS? Who picks those guys anyhow? You know somebody whose worse, I cannot stand to listen to him do games, is Doug Collins. I hate him doing the Suns/Spurs games every week on TNT. He is a Yao-hater too. Yao doesn't have this much movement, I've never seen him play this well. He usually yada yada yada...Knowing full well he never even watches the Rockets play. Just shut up!

I can even tolerate Barkley/Smith/Magic/EJ because they when we do play well, they give us props. I remember they were the first to say Tracy and Yao are the scariest duo in the playoffs, and can win a championship soon. It also seems that those guys would like to 'see Houston' do well, Tmac/Yao. Barkley's been saying for 2 seasons whatever the rocs' do it will totally depend on the dominance/emergence of Yao. That used to offend me (like most of what he says) Now I guess I see what he meant. :clap:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

The only time ESPN mentions Yao is when he does badly. Otherwise, they ignore him.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Every smart guy in the media has seemed to really like Yao. Hubie Brown, Doug Collins, Rick Kamla, etc. Now that he's putting up these numbers, it's only a matter of time before ESPN re-introduces him positively into the limelight. Remember, there is still public backlash on him because of the hype ESPN created.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ESPN r co#ksuc#ers...at least nba tv shoes highlights of yao doing good things... espn is prob only good for releasing games like nba live.. but besides that.. theyre prob racist


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

chn353 said:


> ESPN r co#ksuc#ers...at least nba tv shoes highlights of yao doing good things... espn is prob only good for releasing games like nba live.. but besides that.. theyre prob racist


NBA Live is Electronic Arts. ESPN has their NBA ESPN games.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> NBA Live is Electronic Arts. ESPN has their NBA ESPN games.



ohhh ok thanks.... well i need to change my thoughts on ESPN then... theyre jus Co#ksuc#ers


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

chn353 said:


> ohhh ok thanks.... well i need to change my thoughts on ESPN then... theyre jus Co#ksuc#ers


lol


----------

